# 850W Generator to charge a 125AMP leisure battery



## starburst (Feb 9, 2009)

Hello all.

I am looking at getting a 850w generator to charge a 125AMP leiure battery on our autocruse starburst via the mains input socket on the side of the van, is a 850w generator adequate ?.

The Specification of the generator are:

• 850W(max) Output
• Single Phase
• 2 Stroke Easy Start Engine
• Recoil Cord Starting
• On/Off Switch
• Re-Set Button
• AC Output Socket UK socket
• Carrying Handle
• 4 Litre Fuel Tank 
• 2 Stroke Oil Measuring cap
• Noise Level 65dB @ 7 Metres
• 13 Amp Socket
• 5.8 Hours approx running time

Thank you for any help.

Regards
starburst


----------



## time-traveller (Apr 23, 2007)

starburst said:


> Hello all.
> 
> I am looking at getting a 850w generator to charge a 125AMP leiure battery on our autocruse starburst via the mains input socket on the side of the van, is a 850w generator adequate ?.
> 
> ...


Adequate is not a word I would use in this context. It will charge your battery perfectly adequately - but just for longer than a more powerful one would to get the same charge in. And that will depend on the state of charge of your battery and the way you use your van.
What does the spec say its 12v output in Amps is? I would expect it to be around 6 or seven amps


----------



## welshtust (Jun 9, 2008)

It's the output of your charger you need to look at, if you plug a 2 amps charger into a 2000W genny you get 2amps, 850w genny 2 amps.

If you are only using it to top up then match genny with charger, if you wish to run fridge and Tv as the same time you need to look at what current they draw.

When I use mine I only use it to top up the batteries nothing else, keep the fridge on gas and run nothing else. 

Hope that helps

steve


----------



## starburst (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks for that i should have stated that it was to keep the battery topped up & recharge at times.

Regards
starburst





I started off with nothing

And still nave most of it left


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Hi Starburst,

A 850W genny will be ample for that size battery as you will be using the onboard charger which is around 18amps and will consume approx 200/250W. Should also cope with running the fridge as well


----------

